
Google Warns Staff About Protests During Official Pride Events - luu
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-06-25/google-warns-staff-about-protests-during-official-pride-events
======
tomohawk
Crowder is a comedian who got under the skin of Carlos Maza, a MediaMatters
activist pretending to be a journalist at Vox. One of Maza's stated goals is
to deplatform people he disagrees with. His agitation led to Crowder being
banned, even though Crowder did not violate any terms of service.

If anyone is being abusive, it is Carlos Maza.

